# Which ver of GApps works best for functional Gtalk video?



## tako (Aug 31, 2011)

I've was using Lithid GApps 0504. (I'm assuming this is the May release and the most recent Lithid ver) The gtalk video worked well, but would FC if I switched the camera.

I then tried the latest GApps + new Gtalk released recently Aug 28, 2011. If someone on a computer initiates the call, they can't hear me talk, but I hear them fine. The button to switch cameras is also gone.

So which GApps zip do you use? And can someone explain to me what's different about Lithid that makes it work?


----------



## jadanzzy (Aug 7, 2011)

7/28 apps work the best for me.


----------

